# Anyone heard of Thermotron Odyssey heat presses?



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Thermotron Odyssey 16x20 (Clamshell) - $410.00 - Thermotron Presses - at McLogan's


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

not till I saw them at mc logans actually just saw it tuesday. dont know how good it works. I was go actually buy this one before I got my Hotronix Fusion. 
http://www.amazon.com/Thermotron-Shuttle-HP3805-Bottom-Teflon/dp/B00N10DWLU


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Yea they seem to have just come on the market. Could not find any reviews or even mention of them anywhere else. I ordered a 16x20 based on the warranty.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

SIGMAPRINTS said:


> Yea they seem to have just come on the market. Could not find any reviews or even mention of them anywhere else. I ordered a 16x20 based on the warranty.


 If the warranty was the deciding factor, why not buy the Fusion instead...The Hotronix has a lifetime warranty on the heating element as oppose to only3 years for the Thermotron.

The Fusion is made in the USA, Where is the Thermotron made?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

the only one that caugh my eye was the one i posted the othere look like china made


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Well the 16x20 clam shell was $369 after using the retail me not discount code.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually would of not even got that as I could of got the geo knight dk20 for $1050 also.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

SIGMAPRINTS said:


> Well the 16x20 clam shell was $369 after using the retail me not discount code.


 I made my comment because it sounded like you were after a great warranty, but now it sounds like you bought on the price factor..... Just remember, most of the time, you get what you pay for and then have to pay again for the one you should have gotten in the first place.

Not knockin you, just hopein everything works out for you. Let us know how the press turns out since there is no reviews to go by.


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Yea trust me I want a Knight or Hotronix but just starting up and will upgrade when I can. Will give review after I receive it.


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Where did you order it from?


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Mclogan supply co


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

UPS just dropped it off. Came in a crate. 103lbs. I live upstairs so UPS man wasn't too happy. Few questions. 

1. How long should it take to warm up?
2. Should the bottom rubber piece be glued down?


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Pics of the heat press


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

Heating up depends on how hot you plan on pressing? It should take anywhere from 10-20 minutes to get to operating temp. The bottom platen should be glued down, but you can always get a teflon cover ("bra") for it...I'd actually recommend it, it makes life alot easier.


----------



## NorCal SPS (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey Martin-
Just curious, how is the Thermotron heat press working out for you?
Thanks,
Steven
NorCal SPS


----------



## SIGMAPRINTS (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi Steven, it has worked wonderful. first got it the timer didn't work, after a month or so I took off the front display and the wire had disconnected through shipping I guess. Screwed it back down and boom I have a timer. It cut off on me one day and scared me but was just another wire had come loose. Other than that haven't had any problems. Temp is true all around (checked with temp gun). Have made my money back many times over. I would recommend it.


----------



## NorCal SPS (Dec 19, 2015)

Martin-
Awesome, thanks for the info!

Steven
NorCal Screen Print Supply
(916) 718-5609
www . norcalsps.com


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I would actually prefer those since mc logan is a store front and you can go there and get it fixed. Also i would check all the wires to make sure none come a lose again.


----------



## jipsee (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd like to know too Martin, how's it working out? I also just stumbled upon the Thermotron (15x15 swing) and considering buying since they are local to me & can save on shipping costs by picking up, plus if I need help/repairs I can go directly there. 

But I'm also considering the Hix Swingman 15x15. So yah, if you have any feedback on the Thermotron, that would be great since there are like zero reviews on it.

(Ultimately I want the Hotronix Fusion, but budget when just starting out takes precedence.)

Thx!


----------



## jipsee (Feb 4, 2009)

Oops! Just clicked on page 2 of this thread after posting my question. Anyway good to know it's working out for you!


----------



## nyx567 (Apr 22, 2006)

SIGMAPRINTS said:


> Hi Steven, it has worked wonderful. first got it the timer didn't work, after a month or so I took off the front display and the wire had disconnected through shipping I guess. Screwed it back down and boom I have a timer. It cut off on me one day and scared me but was just another wire had come loose. Other than that haven't had any problems. Temp is true all around (checked with temp gun). Have made my money back many times over. I would recommend it.


Where is it made.


----------



## NorCal SPS (Dec 19, 2015)

Pretty sure it is made in China.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi,
No i do not have any idea.


----------



## Infin8 (Nov 4, 2021)

Is it threadable?


----------

